# How are cockapoos compared to other breeds?



## cockapup (Jul 10, 2012)

How is your cockapoo compared to other dogs you have had in the past? :decision:


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I had Cavaliers for many years but, after a gap of nine years of not having a dog, I wanted something with a bit more spirit! Well I certainly got that, lol! Cockapoos are such a cheerful breed. Polly constantly makes me smile! Cavaliers were more laid back but were right at the time. I've also had a collie in my youth, and I remember she resented my now husband being anywhere near me!  I've also had a Miniature Schnauzer and a Shih Tzu. They were all lovely in their own way. Polly is more of a dog dog, if you know what I mean. I would love to do agility with her and she would love it but couldn't see any of the others being up for it, apart from the collie. It's the love for life that I adore in my cockapoo. Keeps me going when I feel a bit down! And very loving, like the others. But none of the others seemed to smile at me!!  The coat is a bit of a challenge when it gets longer. And Polly is more hyper at times than the others, although the Shih Tzu was scatty and used to go round in circles! But all part of the joy within. And no other dog I've had has been so admired by other people!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I am always saying that Beau is unlike any other dog I have had in the past. He is very cheeky and naughty and always stealing things to get my attention. I think because he is so bright he needs more input from me and more time spent with him.

In half an hour we are going to do some fun agility training in the garden with a local dog trainer. He just loves to learn new things. I agree with Ann that cockapoos are always being greatly admired. Last week I heard a woman shout "hello gorgeous" and she was speaking to Beau.  If we go into the village we get stopped by loads of people wanting to stop and chat about him.

I am getting a sheltie pup in a couple of weeks and it will be interesting to see how different or indeed similar they are.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Being a real dog lover I like all breeds of dogs. I do think there is something special about a cockapoo though. Other than being intelligent, easy to train, affectionate and non-moulting they are very intuitive, people dogs and are the best companions ever. The minus is their coats are very hard work and you have to be committed to a lot of brushing and grooming.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd forgotten to mention their intelligence - sometimes TOO intelligent!! Polly is also the most mischievous dog I've had, but I don't mind that.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have had a miniture schnauzer and a Golden retriever.

I find Lady my cockapoo WAY more cuddly than either of those dogs, and smarter...they really are so inteligent...this is going to sound crazy...but if she could she would speak english! lol...she is just so smart.

the schnauzer was raised by me...so some of the traits were similar...but Lady is easier to train and to deal with...the schnauzer was a bit more crazy.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

IMHO:
Old English Sheepdog(Naughty)....sweet, friendly, goofy
dachshund(Oscar)....yippy, not fun to trip over, sweet
bassett hound(Salina)...sweet, smart
Australian Shepherd(Bogart)...loyal, protective, smart
border collie(Berkie)...crazy, sweet, energetic
mini Australian shepherd(Woody P. Coltrane--hey, it sounded good at the time)...yippy, timid, playful
Samoyed(Ozzy)..very friendly, loyal, sweet, energetic
Cockapoo(Bette Davis)...Very smart, very friendly, very sweet, very playful (still loves to play at age 10!)


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Wire Fox Terrier....( Ruffy)....very lively, cheeky, a little bit naughty but so snugly,my best friend when I was a child.

Rough Collie....(Shep)....clever,loyal,a one person dog, high maintenance coat....my teenage time dog.

Cocker Spaniel....(Sam)....so laid back,gentle,child proof a friend to everyone....my teenage time dog.

Cockerpoo....(Daisy)....the gentlest dog I have ever met, not overly clever but a total sweetheart. A superb family dog, a little bit of a scatter brain, how I loved her....my children's first dog.

Shih tzu....(Bouncer)....excitable, yappy,possessive not child friendly, very much a one person dog, very high maintenance coat....my children's second dog.

Cockerpoo....(Milo)....So far he's very loveable,very clever,high energy can be naughty,funny,very people friendly, adores children I could go on and on.He is the perfect dog for my family.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chocolate Lab (Cinnamon)- very playful puppy.

Chocolate Lab (Sugar) - Very sweet, very playful.

American Cocker Spaniel (Princess)- Sweet, laid back

Yellow Lab/Chow mix(Brandy)- Head of a lab, body of a chow. The chow made her kinda mean, the lab made her hyper and kinda stupid.

Schnoodle (Miles)- Loves to cuddle, very hyper, doesn't trust males, very protective 

Cockapoo (Amiee Jane)- Very sweet, very playful, fast learner, looks innocent (but we know its an act).


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Mini F1b Labradoodle - very smart, very quick to train. Loves her toys, persisant, knows her own mind. Loves water and can smell it out anywhere.
knows and sticks to doggy etiquette.

Cockapoo - More laid back, bull in a china shop. Loves all humans, can't get enough cuddles. not interested in toys. total whimp. Guards the family if they're laid down. Totally blond but totaly loveable.

Both huge members of the family and wouldn't change a thing about either.


----------

